# Whats next



## Sidran (Jul 31, 2002)

Subject says it all


----------



## Morrus (Jul 31, 2002)

And our web page answers it all!


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, I for one am greatly looking forward to working on the _Dark Decade_ setting book when I get back from GEN CON.

Anyone who has ideas, suggestions, questions, comments on what they'd like to see, not see, etc. . . post away. . .


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 31, 2002)

By the way Russ, is the site updated to say that Mythic Earth has been pushed back to late February?

Also, I think you're missing Deadly Games, which is supposed to come out in October.


----------

